# Tenors from 1922 to 1972



## TENORECOLEY (Aug 23, 2011)

I was posting to see if anyone knows of some vocally rich tenors who were in their prime and recorded between 1922 and 1972. Specifically I was looking for lesser known tenors. I am an amateur tenor myself and I enjoy listening to others sing. It helps me to hear different takes on singing. Any suggestions?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I'd look in the "Great male singers of the past" thread.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I like Gary Lakes but I'm pretty sure he's only in his sixties now.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes, please take a look at the thread suggested by mamascarlatti.

In tenors, like in everything else, there is however a wide ranging of opinions.

As evidence, let's take the list of the 20 most relevant tenors of all time, published by the BBC in 2008:

20. Sergey Lemeshev 
19. Wolfgang Windgassen 
18. Alfredo Kraus 
17. Anthony Rolfe Johnson 
16. John McCormack 
15. Franco Corelli 
14. Peter Schreier 
13. Juan Diego Florez 
12. Carlo Bergonzi 
11. Tito Schipa 
10. Peter Pears 
9. Nicolai Gedda 
8. Jon Vickers 
7. Beniamino Gigli 
6. Lauritz Melchior 
5. Jussi Bjoerling 
4. Fritz Wunderlich 
3. Luciano Pavarotti 
2. Enrico Caruso 
1. Placido Domingo

Compare with the same list, but compiled with the voting of many of the best opera critics in Italy and Spain, in 2009:

20. Richard Tauber 
19. Richard Tucker 
18. Helge Rosvaenge
17. Plácido Domingo
16. Giuseppe di Stefano
15. Luciano Pavarotti 
14. Lauritz Melchior
13. Fritz Wunderlich
12. Mario del Monaco 
11. Giacomo Lauri-Volpi
10. Nicolai Gedda
9. Carlo Bergonzi
8. Jussi Björling
7. Franco Corelli
6. Miguel Fleta
5. Aureliano Pertile
4. Tito Schipa
3. Enrico Caruso
2. Alfredo Kraus 
1. Beniamino Gigli


It looks quite different.

My own one will be also different (though closer to the second version, perhaps there is a cultural bias also here). 

Maybe could be fun to compile a list of TC preferred tenors (and sopranos, and mezzos,..), as we have being doing with the operas.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

How did the BBC manage to miss Giuseppe di Stefano? Weird...
Before you joined, schigolch, we did have a list of preferred sopranos... but we focused on their... cough, cough, other assets. And the winner, of course, was Anna Netrebko.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Friedrich "Fritz" Karl Otto Wunderlich (September 26, 1930 – September 17, 1966).


----------

